# Medical bags on amazon



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazon has a bunch of trauma bags (empty I assume) in their lightning deals section today.

Just passing it on in case someone is in the market for one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These?

Primacare KB-RO74 Trauma Bag 17" Length x 9" Width x 7" Height, Red

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F3HT95M...BCSA4HD8KHAV5XS&pf_rd_i=30&pf_rd_p=1670588462


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, there are 7 types in there deal of the day section:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, I have two bags full now and need another bag for the rest of my med supplies. I bought a blue one this time.


----------

